# Converted Space marine Chaplain (PICS)



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a simple, fast and nice conversion for the SM players out there. Chances are that if you bought a AoBR set, you probably have more than one Captain. This is a simple convertion to give your army a new Chaplain for free, instead of buying one. Simply chop of head and drill out the neck. Replace with skull looking helmet. (I suggest trading with a chaos player.) Chop off sword blade, and replace with pretty much anything roundish. Here I used the top part of an ork Choppa with the blade part cut off. Then just glue on a banner top or other iconography.

I made this one for one of the little kids at my local GW, so it doesn't have the amount of detail my army does. This is about giving you an idea of what to do with your extra captain, not about the paint job. I posted pics of my true chaplain here.... *Knights of Terra*


----------



## Arkhand (May 13, 2008)

thats a pretty good idea, always good to make the best use of models


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Good idea, but it looks better with a skeleton mask on. just my opinion.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks really good man. The conversion looks wonderfull. Some of your colors could use some highlighting, particularly the red and green.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

The model does look very good as a chappy, great thinking for this one *thumbs up*


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the idea for making this figure. Nice a simple and effect, which is always a good idea with conversions.


----------

